# Activate Aircel 3G and Get 250MB of Free Data Usage!



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 15, 2012)

If you are Using Aircel. Just Activate 3G by dialing *122# and select activate 3G, after this you'll get a message confirming your activation. After that you'll be able to use 250MB of free data, even on 2G. To check the amount of data left in your account dail *129#
The free usage is allowed for 1 or maybe 2 weeks depending upon your circle. After that you may have some data left in your 3G account but usage will not be free. And this is a 1 time process.
Enjoy!


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it gonna work for whole India and for old SIM too ?


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this information. Will be activating 3G soon on my Aircel SIM.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 18, 2012)

But make sure you are not exceeding the 250mb usage. It will deduct from the main balance after 250mb and can drive your account balance to 0.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 18, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> But make sure you are not exceeding the 250mb usage. It will deduct from the main balance after 250mb and can drive your account balance to 0.



Ya Always Check Your Usage Buy Dialing *129# ....


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

Good good.

Luring people to try Shahi Paneer for free the first time. After which aalo ki sabji would taste nothing, and people would surely spend more to eat Shahi Paneer on their own!


----------



## pramudit (Jun 18, 2012)

its old, working for like a month now... i got 250mb and wasted on 2G coz 3G is not in my area.... 
you also get 50min free video calling...


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

May I Activate It 100 Times And Can I Get 100*250=25000 MB Of Data In Every Activation?


----------



## azzu (Jun 19, 2012)

^ lol..
sounds like amd x4 - 2.4ghz..
4 cores so 2.4ghz X  4 = 9.6 Ghz ??

sorry but u cant ankit..


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 19, 2012)

azzu said:


> ^ lol..
> sounds like amd x4 - 2.4ghz..
> 4 cores so 2.4ghz X  4 = 9.6 Ghz ??
> 
> sorry but u cant ankit..



It May Be......!!!!


----------



## Revolution (Jun 20, 2012)

Did not got 2050MB cos already Activated 3G before.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Jun 20, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Is it gonna work for whole India and for old SIM too ?



yes they will my sim is a year old n it worked.




ankit.kumar010203 said:


> May I Activate It 100 Times And Can I Get 100*250=25000 MB Of Data In Every Activation?



I've mentioned it already, it is a 1 time process.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 20, 2012)

ankit.kumar010203 said:


> May I Activate It 100 Times And Can I Get 100*250=25000 MB Of Data In Every Activation?



lol..... People at Aircel are not fools to give so much data free to everyone.


----------



## tom.ken75 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this information. I will be activating 3G soon on my Aircel SIM.


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

250mb is too small for a temptation , i will be tempted with 3 or 5 gb for a month free


----------

